# Several updates



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I've got several updates on my blog...and more to follow in the next day or two.

C. longicauda spathe








C. elliptica spathe









L. thwaitesii spathe









..and a few more due in the next day or two and several more in the following week. Its active season for crypts!

http://kryptokoryne.aquaticscape.com/


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Good updates Ghazanfar! The C.longicauda spathe looks pretty robust. Keep up the good work.

Bhushan


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Ghazanfar, nice crypts man! Do you have any of these plants submersed?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Ghazanfar,

Looking good! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Jdinh04 said:


> Ghazanfar, nice crypts man! Do you have any of these plants submersed?


A few - but not as many as I'd like.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

You've been busy! Nice job.

web 2.5. everyone makes their site look like a mac


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Which longicauda is it? My one from Pudingbesar is throwing up a spathe now too.

Nice to see the thwaitsii settled in right away for ya.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

AaronT said:


> Which longicauda is it? My one from Pudingbesar is throwing up a spathe now too.
> 
> Nice to see the thwaitsii settled in right away for ya.


Its the Pudingbesar one. Since it so damned dark, its difficult to take a good picture of it. Next time I'll try a black background.


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

Mr. G.

What type of substrate are you using?

I am currently using some leaf litter (mixed with aquasoil and a few clumps of red clay) I dug up from a hiking trail and they stink like fart! Is this normal? I am not sure which type of tree it came from but so far, the crypts are fine.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Depends on the crypt.
But in general they're a mix of one or more of the following:
Aquasoil Amazonia, Aquasoil Malaya, Flourite Sand, Plain Sand, Leaf compost, Laterite, Orchid bark and toad juice.



looking4roselines said:


> Mr. G.
> 
> What type of substrate are you using?
> 
> I am currently using some leaf litter (mixed with aquasoil and a few clumps of red clay) I dug up from a hiking trail and they stink like fart! Is this normal? I am not sure which type of tree it came from but so far, the crypts are fine.


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

This sounds like a recipe for a magic potion. 

Please excuse my ignorance, but what's the logic behind the toad juice?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Just kidding about the toad juice


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

We are still teaching Ghazanfar about sarcasm, He will get it soon.


----------

